# Khabarovsk. Russian far East.



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

伯利 is beautiful!but_____


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Great shots! Looks like a very nice city indeed.

Thx for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

WOW!

What a great surprise ! :applause:


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------

